# Brute 750 vs. King Quad 750



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just thinking about a new quad for a couple months down the road and wanted to see how the King 750 compares to the Brute 750. But I'm curious also if Kawi is gonna come out with a newer engine for the Brute. Looking at comparisons on maintenance,ride quality,parts availability and cost,and I already know about the king has a single cylinder.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would like to think, that next year they will put the new teryx engine in the brute too... If they are smart they will.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

My brute is just so rough riding that other quads leave me when going through turns - 4x4 or sport quads.A member on here may be trading 09 brute shocks for my 05 shocks,so maybe that will make a difference.Just cant afford elkas...,and if I was gonna buy elkas,I'd want them on a new Brute 750


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I SERIOUSLY doubt that a KQ would handle turns better than a Brute. I could be wrong but, I doubt it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I had 08 shocks then switched to some 07 to try and get taller but was a lot rougher went back to 11 shocks and love the way it rides again won't never get older springs nor hl ones 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have to tell you that any aftermarket shock is better then any Brute shock. I love the Elkas but a nice set of Fox or even Works are worth the money. A 2012 seat is also a great potion for the older Brutes. Love mine!

OK, a my friend had a KQ750 with PS and he loves it. It does not ride as well as mine with the Elkas but is way better then with the stock shocks. The power however is just not there until higher RPMs. The handling isn't as good as the Brute IMO either. But its dependable and easy to work on...and parts are cheap enough too. As for me, when I ride it, I can't wait to get my Brute back...and its hard to get it back after he's been on it a while....lol I so wish Kawie would get off their duffs and get a 850-1000 cc engine on these.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

tonka ,ya like them 11' shocks , do ya ? hehehe

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

guy up the road from me has a KQ 750. dont know what year but its newer. ive ridden it a couple times. IMO its quieter, smoother, softer riding. almost plushy like. its stock except for 26" mudlites on 14" wheels. seems just as powerful if not smoother and more powerful. and i'm comparing that to when i had 26" mtc tires. but i may be crazy. i also thought my 700 MP was like a slingshot compared to a brute 750. even though most people would dissagree.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know,but every time I keep looking at other quads,I keep thinking stick with a Brute - so easy to work on,and parts are abundant. I've been researching Can Am Rene's and Polaris Sportsmans,but keep reading alot of manufacturer flaws and repairs. Most of the Brute failures are due to swamping the engine or running low on oil - and I don't plan on swamping the engine,and checking/adding oil is easy. These Brutes are like a hot woman that keeps you foaming at the mouth. LOL ......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And you can make a Brute do...and be..anything you want...can't say that with a lot of others. Sure I'm jones'n for a new XTp 1000 but the cost and maintenance...and weight.. scares me bad. It's taken a few bucks and a few years but I got my Brute exactly the way I want it...and its paid for!


----------

